# Bachelor Party Raft Trip in Colorado?!?



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Loma-Westy seems to fit the bill pretty well. For just a float trip, I've done Cisco-Moab (you can take out halfway, too, for a shorter trip) at highwater in 4 easy days. It was about 20G and there were a good number of III wavetrains, as I recall (but it's been over 10 years, so...). Dolores has some good stuff if it's running, but that's a sore subject.

Do you want a more or less "wilderness" run or would you consider something like the Ark with good whitewater and good camping but not necessarily remote?

There are sooo many more possibilities but some more info (esp. regarding time of year) would help narrow it down.

COUNT


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

*More Details on Bachelor Party...*

We are shooting for early June. Probably the weekend of the 6th.

Scenic/wilderness ideally, away from civilization.

Ideally two nights on river in two different campsites. So raft during the day for a few hours between campsites and takeout.

Thanks Count and anyone else that can provide some input!

-Cal


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

COUNT said:


> Dolores has some good stuff if it's running, but that's a sore subject.
> 
> COUNT


 
Do you want to talk about it? Poison ivy, bears, rattle snakes, ran out of beer?

That was one that caught my eye in my guide book but if it were to potentially become a sore subject for us, I might also want to count it out and not talk about it. 

-Cal


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Pumphouse is first come.....first serve on the camp spots. Ruby/Horsethief is perfect for drunken bachlor floats. You must sign up for a (free) campsite at Loma, but there is a great place up the road a couple of miles called Rimrock..... in Fruita. They can set you up with everything from running shuttle to any and all the gear your party needs to rent. They have a nice private beach to put in on and only adds a couple of miles to the float. Even if we run our own shuttle.......I still leave all the cars there and give them a buck or two to watch them. (Loma is known for it's break in's to shuttle vehicles)


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

The Upper C can be down-right cold in early June, but there aren't many boaters at that time of year. 

Drunken maddness is usually the rule on the stretch of river.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

gunnison gorge could be an option. Wilderness with no roads / railroads. Nice canyon. Overnighter (1 night), mainly class III. Some neat side hikes. Not that busy. Cons are the shuttle (long dirt road) and the mile hike to the put in that folks would generally get mule support for a raft trip. 

I did an overnighter raft support trip on the gunny and really enjoyed it.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Just referring to the opined mismanagement of water allocation in the Dolores drainage. And some rangers and cops that had their panties in a bunch at the launch in the recent past. Sorry, I didn't mean for that to be mistaken.

COUNT


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> gunnison gorge could be an option. Wilderness with no roads / railroads. Nice canyon. Overnighter (1 night), mainly class III. Some neat side hikes. *Not that busy.*
> .


fwiw... early-mid June can be huge busy for gunny with guided/ non guided fishing trips as the world famous salmonfly hatch is going off at that time. It's a real cluster fuck then and can be hard to get a site for overnighters. They go super quick. If you do it then consider yourself warned! 8) 

You can extend the Pumphouse run down to Catamount Bridge. Total -around 28 miles(could be off a few,I forget) There are a few good sites down below the bridge scattered for a few miles.


----------

